# (*+-AMAZING THREAD-+*)



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Ok. This is probably going to be the best/most fun thread that I have participated in a while, so I want everyone to keep an open mind to everyones opinions and ideas. 

I want to know what you would do in my situation:

1) You have a bone stock perfect condition '92 240sx.

2) You just came across $40,000 from a deceased relitave.

WHAT WOULD YOU DO!?!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

1. buy a Sileighty 
OR
2. get an SR20 and fix up your car until you run out of money.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

A perfect condition 92 240...and 40k... hmmm.... I'd build one hell of a KA-T! Spend all 40k on performance...no body work (keep it bone stock). mmm...ka-t :thumbup:


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tomei sr22
HKS 6 speed
Kei Office coilovers
KAAZ 2-way 
about 30 sets of tires


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Boost, engine, suspension, brakes, tires, interior, exterior. But if it were me I'd keep it looking 98% stock. Save the rest of the money (pshyeahright) for a rainy day. :thumbup:


----------



## theronin (Jun 17, 2005)

keep the bonestock 240. invest the money and buy a house.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

by the way, can i borrow a $1,000? :thumbup:


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Paintball008x said:


> Ok. This is probably going to be the best/most fun thread that I have participated in a while, so I want everyone to keep an open mind to everyones opinions and ideas.
> 
> I want to know what you would do in my situation:
> 
> ...


You definitly need to listen to me, and twin turbo a Silvia engine, with full engine works, rebuild your engine with the rest of the money or stop before its not street leagal.....


----------



## d6rk (Apr 9, 2005)

Give me your 240 and buy a new one with your 40k :thumbup:......


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

invest your 40gs. no need to waste 40gs on a car thats just stupid....


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Make your 240 fun -> coilovers, maybe some rims&tires, exhaust and possibly a low boost turbo setup. THen go put a down payment on a house or buy land its the best investment you can make!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Make your 240 fun -> coilovers, maybe some rims&tires, exhaust and possibly a low boost turbo setup. THen go put a down payment on a house or buy land its the best investment you can make!



Yeah, get into the realestate business. Houses appreciate over time, unfortunately cars do not.


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

ok, Houses are no fun, were here to talk about cars, ill get a house when I move to japan.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Buy a house a work with the 240 slowly. Tomorrow, you can be in an accident and the car is gone.


----------



## DaMach04 (Jun 27, 2005)

Throw a big party!! :fluffpol:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

strippers are always nice


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Forged everything, T115, AEM EMS stand alone, 4" 4 core intercooler, 1000cc injectors, 3 GTR fuel pumps, racing intake manifold, 3.5" exhaust, 6 speed, lots of carbon fiber. Try to break all records by pushing a KA past 1,000whp.
Fuck owning a house. 1,000hp KA. Preferrably on stock tires.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

buy an old M3( late 80's) and hold onto the other like 25 grand and be smart with it....invested money= extra money in the end and if shit hits the fan, you wont be broke!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ya, i would def. hold it in savings, and save up for a house.. screw a car, you cant raise kids in a car.. you cant sleep COMFORTABLY in a car..


----------



## S13slide (Apr 8, 2005)

forget investing :thumbdwn: , i give me some money :thumbup: i need to fix my entire suspension(damn drifting) my bushings are messed up my axles have broke need new tires alighnment, so on and so on.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ill get a sledge hammer. beat the shit out of your 240. call xzibit and hope that he'll pimp your ride. sell the decicrated 240 to some stupid kid. and get your self another 240 for like 500 bucks. and put a nice rb25det motor in it. and call it a day.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Send the car to HKS or Yashio Factory to be fully built, with specific instructions to build parts for the KA


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Spend a few grand on rims body whatever and invest the rest of it or most of it...dumping that much money into a car is just retarded although cool you gotta realize this is real life i wish i had 40k to invest id be pullin some serious money in 10 years from them....dont be dumb


----------

